# Documents Stamping Question



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a question regarding the sealing of drawings/reports for a Mech. Engr. PE. I'll give you my background. I recently took the PE exam in Little Rock, AR. Since then I have moved to Louisiana and have changed jobs. I now work for a pressure relief valve manufacturer handling nuclear products. Nuclear products require certain documents to be stamped by a PE under the requirements of the ASME Boiler &amp; Pressure Vessel Code. My question is... must I be registered in Louisiana, since that is where we are manufacturing the valves &amp; preparing the documents, or do I need to be registered in the state in which the valve is being installed? Is it permissible for me to apply my Arkansas seal (assuming I passed the exam) to these documents I am preparing in Louisiana? Obviously, I plan to apply for registration in LA (already filled out my application), but have an immediate need to seal documents, and we all know these things don't happen overnight. I've read the rules/law, but it seems to be a bit difficult to decipher how this works for a mechanical engineer. My understanding is that a Civil Engineer would have to be registered in the state where the work is being done (e.g., building being errected). How does this work for an ME who is manufacturing in one state &amp; supplying all over the country/world? I think the correct way may be to get a temporary permit to practice in Louisiana.

Sorry for the length of this question. Appreciate your feedback.

*Moved to general engineering - VTE*


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, that's an ugly one. Don't follow it as gospel truth, but here's my guess.

Sounds like 2-parter...

The engineer designing the product would sign off using the stamp where the plant is. He's certifying the product.

Then the engineer doing the design plans for the facility where the products are being installed would use the seal from that state. He's certifying the design.


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 20, 2006)

I do not think you would have to be licensed in the state where the valve is installed if you are a manufacturer. I am only assuming here though as that would mean you would practically have to be registered in every state if you have a widely distributed product. '.02'

I do know that the KY board will fine you (and other penalties) if you practice engineering in the state without a KY license (or a business license if you're practicing under an engineering company). I would NOT stamp documents prepared in Louisiana with anything other than a Louisiana stamp. I think there are other LA engineers on this site that can give you more state specifics.


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 20, 2006)

> Wow, that's an ugly one. Don't follow it as gospel truth, but here's my guess.
> Sounds like 2-parter...
> 
> The engineer designing the product would sign off using the stamp where the plant is. He's certifying the product.
> ...


VT makes a better argument than me.


----------



## cdhanners (Dec 20, 2006)

This is similar to "Pre-Engineered" trusses. The plant must be certified per ANSI regulations. Then an engineer licensed in the state for which the trusses are being installed must seal the drawings.

This gets a little complicated when you work in several states, but thats the way it is in this case.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe not the exact situation but...

We sell building components all over the country. Our design calculations need to be stamped for the state where they are installed. The engineer in our office only has stamps for two states. We work with some consultants that maintain stamps for just about every state.

I would stamp it for the state its being installed in. But then again, they ain't given me a stamp yet.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks very much for the input everyone. As I suspected, there seems to be much confusion in this area. :dunno: I think I will pose the question to the Louisiana Board and see what their thoughts are. "oldtimer" Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> Thanks very much for the input everyone.  As I suspected, there seems to be much confusion in this area. :dunno:   I think I will pose the question to the Louisiana Board and see what their thoughts are.  "oldtimer"  Thanks again.


Andy --

That is a good thought. I would also post the question to state boards where the products are used just as an added level of security.

If you don't mind, let us know how this was resolved 

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 21, 2006)

> Nuclear products require certain documents to be stamped by a PE under the requirements of the ASME Boiler &amp; Pressure Vessel Code.


There is your answer (or where to go for it.) You're stamping the part in order to satisfy some requirement. There fore the appropriate stamp is the one that meets the requirements of whoever is reviewing or whoever is requiring the stamp.

We do structural designs for precast components for various manufacturers throughout the country. Sometimes the project requires that the designs be stamped by a PE. If the person reviewing the design will accept a MA stamp regardless of where the project is we use that. If the reviewer reqires a stamp from the project state then we need to put that one on there or we simply can't meet the requirement.

FWIW and I'm sure your aware, the nuclear industry has very extensive and well-documented quality assurance/ quality control procdures. The requirement of the PE stamp should be explicitly defined in the procedure. If they are simply requiring a PE stamp to confirm that a qualified individual has signed off on it, then the state shouldn't matter. If the stamp is required to meet state specific requirements then the stamp will likely have to be from that specific state.

The short answer to your question is...it depends. I doubt that the state board will be able to provide much direction. You must ask your customer, where the submittal is going and talk to the reviewer to confirm that you meet his/her criteria.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 27, 2006)

Again, thanks very much for the input. I have posed the question to the LA state board. When the response comes back, I will let you know the "official" response.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 27, 2006)

> I do not think you would have to be licensed in the state where the valve is installed if you are a manufacturer. I am only assuming here though as that would mean you would practically have to be registered in every state if you have a widely distributed product. '.02'
> I do know that the KY board will fine you (and other penalties) if you practice engineering in the state without a KY license (or a business license if you're practicing under an engineering company). I would NOT stamp documents prepared in Louisiana with anything other than a Louisiana stamp. I think there are other LA engineers on this site that can give you more state specifics.


After reading the Disciplinary Action section of the Kentucky Board site I wouldnt stamp a damn thing unless you are 100% sure its cool. Even if it is OK I would MAKE SURE BEFORE STAMPING. Claiming "I didnt know" when the state board is slapping you with a $500 fine isnt going to go over very well.


----------

